

Where Are They Hiding? - CuriousMind

Stumbled upon this site by pure accident, but during some investigative research and since I have yet to find the answer, I felt this might be a great place to ask my question.
Setting: I have an iPhone and an iPad mini both running on iOS 7. I have a laptop as well that I am currently logged into Facebook on, my chat is off and I have not commented or liked anything. There is nothing new posted on my timeline. My iPhone and iPad have the Facebook app on them, I am browsing through Facebook when I get a message on my iPhone through the new Messenger app of a message just sent to me, so I get on my iPhone and access the Messenger app to read the message and it states from a friend, &quot;I see your up.&quot; So of course I respond by asking &quot;and how did you know that?&quot; he replies &quot;because I see all.&quot; I reply, &quot;Damn, I was hiding. Guess it wasn&#x27;t a very good spot.&quot; He says, I have a very special iPad that lets me see everything.&quot; because of a bet, he leaves me with that and I am just hanging here. But I am dying for the answer......I have heard stories about the new facebook messenger app and find it interesting to say the least.
Question: How in the hell could he &quot;see&quot; me? I didn&#x27;t think I left any traces and thought my &quot;hiding spot&quot; was covered well enough. Please tell me.....
======
thegrif
I highly doubt he had eyes on you :-)

The fact that he goes out of his way to talk about a very special iPad leads
me down the path that maybe he's signed in to your iCloud account? If so, he's
watching iMessages and any activity to contacts/calendars/reminders/etc...

A few clarifications that might better help us:

1\. Is there some sort of bet or challenge?

2\. Were you intentionally hiding?

3\. Has your friend had recent physical access to any of your devices?

Boy have I hit rock bottom responding to this...fucking insomnia :(

~~~
CuriousMind
Well rock bottom or not I appreciate that you responded. I am pretty sure that
he didn't have is physical eyes on me. But clearly some how he was able to
'see' that I was no sleeping and instead was 'online" some how. So that he
sent me a message within about a minute of me pulling up my Facebook account.
I hadn't done anything on Facebook yet, chat is turned off. So I figured I was
"hidden" unseen. Though he is an ex-cop, I doubt he has any "hacker" skills or
abilities so it is very unlikely that he has accessed my iCloud account.

1\. after the comment was made and I questioned it, it then turned into a
challenge. 2\. Yes, I was intentionally hiding, so thought anyway. 3\. No, He
is 15+ miles away from me and to my knowledge he doesn't know my address,
though that information is easy to find.

So is he yanking my chain, and the timing of his message and me getting on
Facebook was purely coincidental and just perfect timing? Or was there
actually away for him to know that I was online???

